# Windows Vista game help



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey people.

Am trying to play Roller Coaster Tycoon2 on my laptop, it was working ine 1 day, then loaded and suddenly exited the next. 

Done a search for help and it says maybe my game card is out of date, but i have a new sony laptop, so dont think its that.

Anoher suggestion was to change windows compatibility, which i dont kno how to do.

Anyone help me please?? 

cheers


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Windows Compatibility mode fools the application into thinking its running under a previous version of Windows. If the game has previously worked under Vista, its very unlikely to be a compatibility problem.

If you right click on the game executable and goto the advanced tab, you'll see the compatibility mode options.

without any additional detail, or logs, this one will be rather difficult to troubleshoot ;-)


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Done what you said, and that has appeared to have done it 

dont wanna breathe to heavy as it may muck it up again, lol

Many thanks mate,


----------

